
Show HN: Vlide.vim, vim as a presentation tool - chilicuil
https://github.com/javier-lopez/vlide.vim
======
chilicuil
I was reading [https://blog.dbi-services.com/using-tmux-for-semi-
interactiv...](https://blog.dbi-services.com/using-tmux-for-semi-interactive-
demos/) last week and though it was a great idea, so I hacked this vim plugin
to make it easier.

